# It's spreading...



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

So I just put my son down for his afternoon nap. He's 15 months old right now. We had the TV on a kids' station and there was a show on that features these bugs. Some of the bugs said that summer was never going to end and threw a party and most of the bugs showed up with their seeds (food) for the party and ate it all. One little kid bug wanted to go but his parents said winter was coming and they had to store away seeds. They took him for a boat (leaf) ride and he didn't hear frogs and saw leaves falling. He was convinced winter was coming ad helped his parents and some others fill a hollow log with seeds and then winter came and everyone was hungry except for the one family, who of course let eveeryone share the seeds. After they stored their food they joined the party till the snow came. The whole show was about prepping. Raised my eyebrows a little.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

That remind me of my favorite fable...

I still like the old version...
THE ANT AND THE GRASSHOPPER

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, 
building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the ant is warm and well fed.

The grasshopper has no food or shelter, so he dies out in the cold.

MORAL OF THE STORY:

Be responsible for yourself!!

The Ant and the Grasshopper 2009 VERSION: 

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.

The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away.

Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant 
should be allowed to be warm and well fed while others are cold and starving.

CBS, NBC , PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a 
video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food. America is stunned by the sharp contrast.

How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Kermit t he Frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper and everybody cries when they sing, 
'It's Not Easy Being Green.'

Acorn stages a demonstration in front of the ant 's house 
where the news stations film the group singing, 'We shall overcome.' 
Rev. Jeremiah Wright then has the group kneel down to pray to God for the grasshopper's sake and to curse America .

Nancy Pelosi & Harry Reid exclaim in an interview with Larry King that the ant has gotten rich off the back 
of the grasshopper, and both call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Finally, the EEOC drafts the Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act retroactive to the beginning of the summer.

The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the Government's Green Czar.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper finishing up the last bits of the ants food while the government house 
he is in, which just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around him because he doesn't maintain it.

The ant has disappeared in the snow.

The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident 
and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang

of spiders who terrorize the once peaceful neighborhood.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

That’s story sure rings true these days!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the Ant is just bunkering down in his shelter though.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

New meaning to "bug out".


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

More like "bug in"


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh... So punny.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice story!

It's a shame so many people could feel bad for the ant after reading this story, while the next morning they will still vote for more taxes on those who have worked hard to have something extra.

V.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Oh... So punny.


I always liked Captian Piccard.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry i,am old school captin kirk is king, He! He!


----------



## sforgays (Dec 8, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> That remind me of my favorite fable...
> 
> I still like the old version...
> THE ANT AND THE GRASSHOPPER
> ...


Man that was well written. It made me smile and want to go buy ant traps. It rings very true though which is very scarey. Thanks for taking the time to write this.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

sforgays said:


> Man that was well written. It made me smile and want to go buy ant traps. It rings very true though which is very scarey. Thanks for taking the time to write this.


Thanks for the undeserved compliment, I received this from a email a while back should have said so in the post, sorry. The original is as old as I, WOW!!:ignore:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Thanks for the undeserved compliment, I received this from a email a while back should have said so in the post, sorry. The original is as old as I, WOW!!:ignore:


I meant to ask you some time ago if that was your creation and then forget about it. That's really good. :2thumb:


----------



## snugglepeas (Oct 25, 2009)

I was watching arthur the other day with my 3 year old and on the show the power went out and so a neighbor invited them over and showed them how he was prepared for a blackout or any other disaster, he had a stockpile in his basement of food, water, and many other things. I though it was very interesting I mean it's a kids show they are really putting a powerful message in there it was great.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> That remind me of my favorite fable...
> 
> I still like the old version...
> THE ANT AND THE GRASSHOPPER
> ...


bwahahahahahahahaa:congrat:


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> Sorry i,am old school captin kirk is king, He! He!


but Capt. Janeway is better looking


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

questor said:


> but Capt. Janeway is better looking


Uh Oh. Looks like we might need a Star Trek thread.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Nah . . . because Star Trek is lame. Han Solo would kick James Kirk's a$$ into next week.

This is an old argument amongst my cousins and myself: two of my cousins are BIG Trekkies . . . like, one has a communicator tattooed on his chest and gets family portraits done with him, his wife, and two kids all dressed up in TNG uniforms, and the other one used to have a black panel van with a mural of the Enterprise painted on the sides.

It's sad that they won't admit that Star Wars is waaaaaay better.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

Turtle said:


> Nah . . . because Star Trek is lame. Han Solo would kick James Kirk's a$$ into next week.
> 
> It's sad that they won't admit that Star Wars is waaaaaay better.


Capt. Janeway is still better looking than BOTH Kirk and Solo . . . . . . .

put together

but R2D2 . . . now, that's a different story


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Nah . . . because Star Trek is lame. Han Solo would kick James Kirk's a$$ into next week.


Maybe, but no one can mess with Data!



Turtle said:


> a black panel van with a mural of the Enterprise painted on the sides.


COOL!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Not to completely throw a wrench in the works, but I think Red Dwarf is way better than Star Trek AND Star Wars.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

James Kirk and Han Solo aren't even in the same league. 

Captain Kirk has to command a massive starship with a crew of thousands in a complex and hostile universe while maintaining public relations in the name of the Federation.

Han Solo has to command a crew of 1 Wookie on a busted little smuggling ship.


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

I still say Janeway is better looking !!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, we've got a Briton and an Irishman on board now...a little help on the Red Dwarf thing, guys...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We're way off track now. I started a new thread in General Chit Chat. We can battle it out over there.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/star-trek-star-wars-red-dwarf-2243/#post19492


----------

